
Even Google has bad User Experience – try to guess what it is - mikulabc
https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/scrible_writer/823170055939
======
mikulabc
If you compare the cover image rotation to the chrome webstore listings, you
will notice they dont move around automatically
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clipboard-
history-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clipboard-history-pro-
bes/ajiejmhbejpdgkkigpddefnjmgcbkenk) but, within the GSuite Marketplace, if
you can't look at the screenshot or read text in the image within SECONDS,
they do, even super fast TBH.

